# Rabbit hutches



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Does any body know the best hutch to get.

Im gettin a mini lop next month but looking at some hutches now. 

Price not important.

Thank you


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Will it be indoors out outside? If outside then a shed is by far the best option. So much more space than a hutch and can have lots inside to play with, even make an extra door on the side and add a run on yourself. Much more space than a hutch and will last longer.

This is my set up for an idea









Thats a 3ft dog kennel inside the shed.









Rabbits are best kept in pairs as well so not a good idea to just get one. They like company and can become agressive and depressed if kept alone. Have a read of this http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html everything you'll need to know to start off.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine had a bigish hutch, (not huge, about 4ft) but that was purely for sleeping in. They were outside only in the summer and I was up at 7 to let them out, and I put them back in at about 11pm. They loved that hutch though =] But they also had a big dog pen that was placed around the hutch so they hopped around that all day, with access to the hutch for sleepies. When the weather dipped they came indoors straight away and had the conservatory to themselves at night, and the whole house during the day. They normally ended up curling up insides the dogs bed =]

ps, Kammie, your set up is amazing! Those are some lucky bunnies 
x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> Mine had a bigish hutch, (not huge, about 4ft) but that was purely for sleeping in. They were outside only in the summer and I was up at 7 to let them out, and I put them back in at about 11pm. They loved that hutch though =] But they also had a big dog pen that was placed around the hutch so they hopped around that all day, with access to the hutch for sleepies. When the weather dipped they came indoors straight away and had the conservatory to themselves at night, and the whole house during the day. They normally ended up curling up insides the dogs bed =]
> 
> ps, Kammie, your set up is amazing! Those are some lucky bunnies
> x


Its the best I can do for them they used to be free range in the whole garden before we moved here and discovered we have foxes visiting so their free ranging days are over.


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Aww Kammie, your set up is gorgeous.

I am thinking about getting an indoor hutch on legs as ill be too upset too leave the rabbit outside all night on its own. 

x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt bother with an indoor hutch there often only 4ft and not high enough. do u have a dining room or kitchen or somewhere thats not got too many wires. just get them a nice soft bed then and they'll be far more happy.


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, when mine were indoors we didn't bother with a hutch at all, that was just outside at night. Otherwise they had a cats bed, that they both piled into =] 
I really would get more than one. I only had one and thought he was really happy, then someone asked us to take thier girl and we got them both neutured to be on the safe side, and they second I put them together they just fell in bunny love at first sight and never spent a second away from each other. And watching two rabbits play and chase each other is so much fun!
x


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a hutch indoor but its used only as bunny's toilet - I put vinyl down to protect the wood and make cleaning easier and then newpaper on that - somewhere to clip the water bottles and hay manger things.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have this one...
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret hutch-RUN 101 on eBay (end time 11-Mar-10 13:43:22 GMT)

from ebay.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

It depends on how much space you have shed/run combo or a dog kennel is the best (plenty on ebay). I have a happyhutch which is on the cheapest 6ft hutch you can buy, i wouldnt put a bun in anything smaller than 6ftx2ftx2ft even just overnight.

ine go out everyday in my 8ft run (soon getting a bigger one!) or free range.

Heres my happyhutch, i dont mind having a cheaper hutch as it never goes outside and is currently only being used for Teddy on a temp basis until i bond him with mine. Once they bond (im being positive!) they will have the whole garage again.










My garden which is bunny proof now, you can see my big run on the left.


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

hi everyone.

many thanks for all the advice + lovely photos

I have decided to go for this hutch.

Opinions please.

RABBIT GUINEA PIG FERRET HUTCHES SINGLES-DOUBLES-TRIPLE 101 on eBay (end time 31-Mar-10 01:22:49 BST)

Thanks


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

What size are you going for?


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

6 foot long 

x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The 101 is great, I have it  That is expensive, look at the link I posted, mine was only £107 and identical.


----------

